

The Age of AngelList - dzohrob
http://www.kernelmag.com/comment/opinion/1279/the-age-of-angellist/

======
redthrowaway
>as it now has a high-quality, curated job board.

Unfortunately, this just doesn't appear to be the case unless you're in one of
the "top locations" on the left. As a job-seeker, there doesn't appear to be
any way for me to search for jobs in, say, Vancouver. I'd love to be able to
see who's hiring in Vancouver, but AngelList just doesn't seem to cut it.

~~~
dzohrob
We don't have a lot of listings in Vancouver because our jobs section is so
new... and we need to improve our search UI. In the meantime you can see the
jobs we do have here: <http://angel.co/jobs/in/vancouver>

~~~
redthrowaway
Exactly what I was looking for, thanks. I look forward to seeing the revamped
job search UI. This really could be a great resource for founders looking for
top-notch talent, and employees who are excited about working for startups.

------
zoltarSpeaks
I have recently signed up to AgelList and I find myself on it most evenings
now, seeing what new companies and products are about. From a entrepreneurs
point of view it's great to see what kind of products are being actively
mentored and invested in too.

